# New Amazon HQ: New York, Northern Virginia



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/amazon-hq2-decision-amazon-splits-hq2-prize-between-crystal-city-and-new-york/2018/11/12/316d2a32-e2c9-11e8-8f5f-a55347f48762_story.html


----------



## JohnAndrewKarr (Feb 9, 2019)

Won't be New York. They didn't like the Amazon bashing going on there.


----------

